
GraphQL Server Tutorial with Apollo Server and Express - kiyanwang
https://www.robinwieruch.de/graphql-apollo-server-tutorial/
======
_hardwaregeek
I like how this tutorial walks you through setting up a babel config with
node. Too often I see tutorials that just assume you're transpiling your node
server with all the fancy stage 2 features like decorators.

However, as with most node tutorials, I end up bored when it comes to
persistence layers. Like why do we need to set up Postgres for the millionth
time? Why do we need to connect the ORM to the database and explain to it how
the models are associated? Maybe I'm just spoiled by Rails, but a lot of this
stuff is fairly universal and should probably be automated.

~~~
sbr464
I tend to agree but I’ve personally stopped using popular ORMs and instead my
own semi-reusable, lighter weight libraries that are closer to the native db
drivers. I feel like in this longer form writing, having the complete process
laid out offers more consistency and understanding of how things work. I also
think it’s a no-win situation for an author; use a library/ORM and get an
equal amount of negative feedback.

~~~
aikah
> I tend to agree but I’ve personally stopped using popular ORMs and instead
> my own semi-reusable, lighter weight libraries that are closer to the native
> db drivers.

One could argue that GraphQL libs like Apollo are ORM by nature. So you're
just kind of shuffling things around but you're still using an ORM.

ORM is a complicated problem to solve, that light-weighter libraries don't
solve, but at the same time ORM can't replace usage of SQL either, as soon as
it's time to optimize queries or use dedicated functionalities not covered by
an ORM library.

Fortunately, some databases are now better at returning complex
multidimensional datas using object aggregation functions in order to avoid
N+1 queries, unfortunately, most do that in a proprietary way and the standard
totally lacks on that aspect.

------
sbr464
Nice write up, I like the clean and straight forward style of writing.

~~~
sbr464
Thanks for mentioning the Lombok earthquake gofund support page also, donated.

